# how long do yall go without feeding weekely



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

how long do yall go without feeding your piranhas weekely


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

IM trying ot get mine on a non live food diet so pretty often but i normally wouldnt do it much. I like to feed every 2-3 days.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Depends on if this is a solo fish or a shoal.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I usually feed ever 3-4 days for adult reds, however i have went up to 2 weeks. The longer pygos go without eatign the more agressive they will be. A sera doesnt have anybody to kill. Larger fish can go 2 weeks easily, but smaller fish need to be fed usually daily or every other day since they more redily kill eachother.

Like said, what fish are you talking about?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

only thing i dont do when feeding is have a schedule. 
sometimes i dont feed for a week sometimes i feed every day, sometimes twice a day, sometimes every three days.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Feed my elong every day but dont feed at the same times.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

what's the reason for going a week without feeding? vacation???

jace


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I usually feed ever 3-4 days for adult reds, however i have went up to 2 weeks. The longer pygos go without eatign the more agressive they will be. A sera doesnt have anybody to kill. Larger fish can go 2 weeks easily, but smaller fish need to be fed usually daily or every other day since they more redily kill eachother.
> 
> Like said, what fish are you talking about?


im talking about shouls. this is a stupid question so if i were to feed monday and im feeding every three days would i feed agin on thursday or friday


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lol.
Look at a calender man.

Thursday.

How big are they?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a shoal of babies (just now hitting 2 in) so I feed daily, sometimes twice depending on how hungry they are.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> lol.
> Look at a calender man.
> 
> Thursday.
> ...


between 7'' and 10''


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I feed every other day. I wont risk going any longer than that with the overstocked tank. Last time I went 3 days, they took one down.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tiran said:


> I usually feed ever 3-4 days for adult reds, however i have went up to 2 weeks. The longer pygos go without eatign the more agressive they will be. A sera doesnt have anybody to kill. Larger fish can go 2 weeks easily, but smaller fish need to be fed usually daily or every other day since they more redily kill eachother.
> 
> Like said, what fish are you talking about?


im talking about shouls. this is a stupid question so if i were to feed monday and im feeding every three days would i feed agin on thursday or friday
[/quote]

With 7" fish they could feed daily - weekly easily. Its your preferance. If you feed daily obviously feed less amounts then if you feed once per week. Daily or every 2 days will give you best growth, but it can mess up your water faster. Some peopel may feed any days (like me) while others feed on specific days. Larger fish dont need to be fed daily so every couple days when you have time is fine. Just remember they will be more agressive the longer they go without food, so fin nipps and bites are more probable.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Got 6 6"-7" Reds in a 120. They get fed every 3-4 days. I used to feed daily but I found that this not only makes them much more active/aggressive but it really cuts down on tank maintenance. I've gone from having to do two 50% water changes a week to one simply by feeding less, and it hasn't appeared to bother the fish at all.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Once a week for all fish.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Dr. G

what'e the minium feeding of 3" to 4" pygos?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

KISS said:


> Dr. G
> 
> what'e the minium feeding of 3" to 4" pygos?


Nothing set in stone, but once a day at that size, 5-7" every other day, 8" plus every 3 days until you train the fish on once a week.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Once a week for all fish.


I agree, I do the same for most my fish. Only acception is my little rhom, he's 3 times a week for now.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

i feed once a day in the morning when i wake up. i have 3 reds.


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

i feed my 6 reds hikari gold pellets every morning and night. sometimes ill throw some tilapia/shrimp in. but they really seem to enjoy the pellets


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> I usually feed ever 3-4 days for adult reds, however i have went up to 2 weeks. The longer pygos go without eatign the more agressive they will be. A sera doesnt have anybody to kill. Larger fish can go 2 weeks easily, but smaller fish need to be fed usually daily or every other day since they more redily kill eachother.
> 
> Like said, what fish are you talking about?


I find the total opposite in my serra tank. I feed my geryi @ once a week. Before when I was feeding them every few days I noticed much more aggression. Now that I feed once a week or so, the tank mates have been getting along great.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

My 5 RBP's are a year and a half old and have never been fed live food (however they have took down a few giant danio's) I feed mine Hikari Cichlid pellets basically daily, and then i will skip a few days randomly and feed beef-heart the next day of feeding.. Then back to pellets for a few days.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

i have 3 reds and they eat hikari cichlid gold pellets and freeze dried krill. basically you have to be as stubborn as they are and once they get very hungry they eat whatever is given to them. you just have to be patient. i'd give it a week without food than throw some non-live food in there.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

:moved:


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a shoal of 12 RBP's. I feed them seafood cocktail mix every other day. And once a week, treat them with some beef heart.


----------

